# Upper chest development



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Other than incline pressing, what is good for upper pec development??

My chest and shoulders are well developed but feel like I'm lacking in upper area


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Incline flyes work well for me - they isolate the chest more than pressing movements so will hit your shoulders less and your chest more.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember watching a video on bb.com and the guy swore by it that a reverse grip flat bench press was better for upper chest than incline press


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Recently started to do these on 45 deg bench setting and trying to keep my arms slightly further back, i.e when coming up arms /hands over face rather than chest as in standard fly.

Does that sound about right??


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Heres a link to the video I watched

Hope this helps

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/video-anatomy-of-the-chest.htm


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Recently started to do these on 45 deg bench setting and trying to keep my arms slightly further back, i.e when coming up arms /hands over face rather than chest as in standard fly.
> 
> Does that sound about right??


Sounds good, as long as you can feel your chest stretch when you lower the weight and at the top squeeze them.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dizzee! said:


> Heres a link to the video I watched
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/video-anatomy-of-the-chest.htm


Man, ive got such bad flexibility in my arm rotation that I couldnt grip the bar like that, my elbows would pop.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ironman said:


> Man, ive got such bad flexibility in my arm rotation that I couldnt grip the bar like that, my elbows would pop.


yeah it looks pretty awkward! but then if its something your bodys not used to it might spark new growth?

However if your elbows are going to pop out i'd maybe stay away from it haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like it will take some practice to get it right and not feel totally alien


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just give it a try mate, You might end up loving it and if you do spark some new growth then I can take all the credit


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

this has been a problem for me to and i tried most things with mild success but stupid as it sounds i started doing decline close grip presses for triceps and that realy hit the upper chest hard


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Try flies instead. Standard grip and then change to reverse grip and make sure shoulders dropped right back as you get to about 80% completion of move. You should feel the contraction is intense and burns.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Reverse grip bench gave me terrible cramp in my neck haha can feel it hitting upper chest though. Try a rotation on dumbells seems to work well


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Drop the incline to more around 20-30 deg. I found this helped my upper chest a lot by taking more load of my shoulders and putting it on the chest.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Low to high cable flies with a 2 second squeeze at the top.


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

i find guillotine press good for upperchest and incline bench db flys


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Overhead barbell press is the best for upper chest IMO. Often overlooked as its a shoulder exersize but really targets the upper chest


----------



## ep1987 (Jan 4, 2013)

Incline dumbell press with the bench set at 75°.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Decline (yes DECLINE) close grip bench built my upper chest


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

mattc1991 said:


> Decline (yes DECLINE) close grip bench built my upper chest


glad i aint the only one it works for


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

ianm2585 said:


> glad i aint the only one it works for


I genially believe that incline works lower chest and decline works upper chest, common sense you tell you otherwise but when you really think about how it could be possible (I.e. where all the load is being stabilised) and use that mind muscle connection along with a power lifters bench press form (elbow down rather than out) it really does work, I've had epic chest gains this last month from focusing on this


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i had the same results with decline close grip and the only other lift that works for me is the decline dumbell press with palms facing inwards , i sometimes do flys to failure then press the same weight out to failure good finisher.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bump for more thought.

Considering giving reverse bench a go


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Bump for more thought.
> 
> Considering giving reverse bench a go


Gonna try this tomorrow, ill have to get the weight light or ill end up dropping the whole lot on my face, me thinks :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Gonna try this tomorrow, ill have to get the weight light or ill end up dropping the whole lot on my face, me thinks :lol:


i tried it today in the smith, didn't feel comfortable at all, certainly not at 7.30 am


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i tried it today in the smith, didn't feel comfortable at all, certainly not at 7.30 am


Yeah , I think ill try it first supported on the smith, trouble s theres only one at my gym, and sometimes its like flies round ****..


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

i second the press

incline bench with dumbbells also


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

Incline flyes and Incline dumbbell press works for me.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

jordidza said:


> i find guillotine press good for upperchest and incline bench db flys


yeah, this really hits the spot + super wide grip.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

incline press supersets with inc flies FTW


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

was reading the another day that close grip incline bench press is supposed to activate the upper chest more than any other exercise.

never tried it as i dont get on with close grip bench and it will fry my shoulders.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> was reading the another day that close grip incline bench press is supposed to activate the upper chest more than any other exercise.
> 
> never tried it as i dont get on with close grip bench and it will fry my shoulders.


Funny you say this as a big Egyptian bloke down my gym says this too!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Funny you say this as a big Egyptian bloke down my gym says this too!


i may give it a go with some hi rep work at the end of a session sometime and see how i feel the day after.

dont think its one to go heavy on as it will put the shoulders under alot of stress


----------

